# that ain't right.....



## propmonkey (Nov 17, 2004)

last night we had an orchestra concert so we had the acoustic ceiling down. we were just gonna clean up today. my friend goes to take up the pipe ith them on it. next thing we know one of the panels is holding on by one support and the end of the pipe is bent(we're pretty sure it hit on the gallery). the pipe broke off! its just a 3 ft section. the trim chain was right on the connection and the connection are horrible. in 94 when we had all of our chains and lines replaced they hated the pipe connections(most our orignal from early 50's....). we were able to keep the trim chain on the pipe. lets hope it will hold a few weeks until we can get the money to have a new replaced and someone to do it.


----------



## avkid (May 13, 2005)

what is the status of that?


----------

